
Students’ test scores tell us more about the community they live in than them - Mz
https://theconversation.com/students-test-scores-tell-us-more-about-the-community-they-live-in-than-what-they-know-77934
======
peapicker
Definitely truth here. My son's high school has an average ACT of 25. He was
homeschooled thru 7th grade, and he scored a 34 composite at the beginning of
his junior year... and I know it is more to due with his homeschooling and
fundamentals learned through it than his high school teachers.

